# ZooExpo 2011 in Warsaw, Poland - a series of movies :)



## Piotr K. (27 Mar 2012)

Hi guys,

This is the new series of movies, showing aquariums presented during one of the Polish zoological fairs, called ZooExpo 2011. This fair was held in Warsaw, Poland in September-October 2011, and there was a live nano-aquarium aquascaping contest organized. The first movie shows the whole exhibition hall, and all aquariums, and the other two are focused only on contest nanoaquariums. More movies coming soon  Enjoy! 

Part 1:


Part 2:


Part 3:


----------



## darren636 (27 Mar 2012)

the nano with the giant rock could be so much more with the lid removed, freeing up space for emersed growth.   thanks for sharing dude.


----------

